# Around my nearest hamlets and Country lanes



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

Yesterday I took my car out on a proper run for the first time in 2 months ,  rather than just to the closest town for a  supermarket....to give it a good clean out

I drove at 80mph for 20 miles up the motorway , and then took the old lanes back again and just drove back at around 30mph , (our lanes are just wide enough for one car ), just to enjoy the scenery in the next villages and hamlets to me.
I stopped off at our local farm shop and picked up some pistachio ice cream and dark chocolate peppermints.  I took some photos of that too,  the latter mainly for the non -Brits for comparison with your own , because all the Brits here know what our farm shops look like inside..  ... Here are the pictures I took on that journey home..


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

Village green...


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*More later.....*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

These foties look blurred to me... do they look blurred to any of you folks?...I'm wondering  if it's because I had to reduce them a lot to get them on here.. and perhaps it's only me who can see it...


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 21, 2020)

All pics look crystal clear to me Holly.....I feel so refreshed after viewing them time and time again....please keep bringing them on xo


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 21, 2020)

Never get tired of seeing the beauty in your little corner of the world @hollydolly !!  
“oh, to be in England...”


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> All pics look crystal clear to me Holly.....I feel so refreshed after viewing them time and time again....please keep bringing them on xo


 Thanks for that , they do look blurry my side but I think it's where I've reduced them so much.. as long as they look clear here that's all that matters..


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Great photos, Holly.  Your water tower is a lot nicer than the one I look at across the street from me.  When I find my transfer wire, I'll upload a photo of it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Great photos, Holly.  Your water tower is a lot nicer than the one I look at across the street from me.  When I find my transfer wire, I'll upload a photo of it and you'll see what I mean.


They are all clear, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

Just a quick close up of the old village green tea-room in case you couldn't see it in the earlier picture..






Now the rest of the pictures are just a quick peek into what's for sale at our local farm shop... probably a lot smaller than those over the pond, however, just out of interest I thought you all might like to have a look inside.. much of the fresh stuff is made on the premises.. and all the fruit and veg are grown at the farm


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

A selection from the chill cabinets and freezers...


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

This is inside, I was in the queue.. essentially it's a big barn...






outside...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 21, 2020)

One thing I loved about the Aldi in the London neighborhood in which we stayed was you could buy little individual trifles in the dairy case... have looked high and low here in the states (even big cities) but to no avail.  ::Trifleless in Georgia::


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

Blimey you can tell I'm in some kind of lockdown..posting pictures of food.... .. tho' I just know some of you enjoy a little look through the English countryside window...

BTW I bought myself  these while I was there..


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> One thing I loved about the Aldi in the London neighborhood in which we stayed was you could buy little individual trifles in the dairy case... have looked high and low here in the states (even big cities) but to no avail.  ::Trifleless in Georgia::


CS... you can buy individual trifles in all our Supermarkets , not just Aldi...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> CS... you can buy individual trifles in all our Supermarkets , not just Aldi...



well Aldi was within walking distance so it won over the Tesco that was 5 miles away


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> well Aldi was within walking distance so it won over the Tesco that was 5 miles away


 whereabouts were you ... were you my side of London ? was it recently


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> whereabouts were you ... were you my side of London ? was it recently



no, it was October 2017.  Lambeth area I believe  (south and slightly west of the Thames). One of the nearby bus stops was Elephant and Castle


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

Yes I know Lambeth... it's a long way from here.. the complete other side of London from here..


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> All pics look crystal clear to me Holly.....I feel so refreshed after viewing them time and time again....please keep bringing them on xo


 I meant to say Pops... your comment about being 'refreshed' while viewing my pictures is one of the nicest compliments I've ever had..thank you


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2020)

The main road through the village where I spent much of my life.  The Ship & Bell was my local pub. Many English pubs were named after trades and the 'Ship&Bell' was known as a stopping off point for ships' chandlers.  Beside it was Gales Brewery which brewed one of the best real ales that money could buy.  After many generations in the Gale family, it was sold to a large concern who converted the brewery into luxury apartments.   Before the village was bypassed, this was the main road between London and Portsmouth and the south coast.  On Sundays, there would be a traffic cop (at the point where this shot was taken) directing traffic.

Ah, happy days...


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> The main road through the village where I spent much of my life.  The Ship & Bell was my local pub. Many English pubs were named after trades and the 'Ship&Bell' was known as a stopping off point for ships' chandlers.  Beside it was Gales Brewery which brewed one of the best real ales that money could buy.  After many generations in the Gale family, it was sold to a large concern who converted the brewery into luxury apartments.   Before the village was bypassed, this was the main road between London and Portsmouth and the south coast.  On Sundays, there would be a traffic cop (at the point where this shot was taken) directing traffic.
> 
> Ah, happy days...
> 
> View attachment 107463


  Nice pic Capt, Were you an adult when you left Hants?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2020)

Hollydolly, I ended up in Horndean when I got the job with IBM in Havant, about 6 miles away.  I lived there for about 30 years before the village was gobbled up with new housing, a Premier inn etc...

Here are another couple of local pics from that area.... First is the pond and parish church in Buriton, and the next is the 11th. century church of St.Hubert's in Idsworth.  It's a fascinating little church with old wall paintings.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

@Capt Lightning , I know Havant very well.. we lived in Gosport when ex o/h was shored based at HMS sultan, back in the 70's when it was a nice place...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2020)

It's a small world Hollydolly.  Havant changed beyond recognition from when I moved there in the 70's until I left.  The IBM plant at Langstone was sold in a management buyout and subsequently sold to a large disk file manufacturer.  It closed some years ago and became a 'business park'.  After Havant, I was based in North Harbour, although I worked all over the UK and Europe (and occasionally, the US)

I expect that you knew quite a few of the towns and villages (and pubs) round that area.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's a small world Hollydolly.  Havant changed beyond recognition from when I moved there in the 70's until I left.  The IBM plant at Langstone was sold in a management buyout and subsequently sold to a large disk file manufacturer.  It closed some years ago and became a 'business park'.  After Havant, I was based in North Harbour, although I worked all over the UK and Europe (and occasionally, the US)
> 
> *I expect that you knew quite a few of the towns and villages (and pubs) round that area.*


I actually didn't know the area at all well, Gosport , Havant, Fareham,  Hayling Island yes,  but that's about it.. ..we weren't there long enough to explore  and with a little baby and before the onset of Gastro family pubs we didn't go to any pubs at all, in fact we rarely went out as a couple during the time we were there ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

A nearby pub, where we regularly go in the summer for lunch because it has beautiful gardens


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2020)

Holly, it's so beautiful there where you are.  I can't blame myself too much for not staying on, as my son was made in America soon after I returned home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 31, 2020)

Sunset near my home in South Georgia


----------



## asp3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Your pictures remind me of some of the roads our Uber took us on from Luton airport to Aylesbury a couple of years ago.


----------



## Devi (Jul 31, 2020)

What fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Your pictures remind me of some of the roads our Uber took us on from Luton airport to Aylesbury a couple of years ago.


Luton is far removed from these pictures,   but there's possibly pockets of Aylesbury which look like that..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2020)

@hollydolly, your photos are so beautiful and interesting, it's a treat to see them, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 1, 2020)

I would said, "quaint"....attractively unusual or old-fashioned:"*quaint* country cottages"synonymspicturesque, charming, sweet, attractive, pleasantly old-fashioned, old-fashioned, old-world,


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @hollydolly, your photos are so beautiful and interesting, it's a treat to see them, thanks so much for sharing!


thank you very much SB...  it's a pleasure for me to know you enjoy them


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I would said, "quaint"....attractively unusual or old-fashioned:"*quaint* country cottages"synonymspicturesque, charming, sweet, attractive, pleasantly old-fashioned, old-fashioned, old-world,


Thank you @Ellen Marie , we're only 20 miles from central London.. yet we're delighted to still be holding onto the beauty of the countryside despite the modern metropolis of the city or even the surrounding faceless large towns


----------

